# 2 in drop?



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Not gonna happen. Period. Coilovers for that low. Or bag it. 

Check out BlueAngel's Eibach thread. He sits pretty low for springs. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

My front tires are almost even with the fenders. Any lower and I can't imagine how much more it would bottom out.

The Cruze doesn't have much suspension travel to start with, especially in Eco and RS trim, I think that's why most springs don't slam it farther.

Search "Eibach Review" and you'll find my post, there are pics and a full description with drop measurements. I'm on mobile or I'd link it for you.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...owering-your-cruze-eibach-springs-review.html


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

On Eibachs...


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Now that I have taxes coming, i think I'm going to do coilovers. Can't wait to go down 3-4"


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure how an ECO is able to be dropped 3 or 4" as you suggest. Wouldn't that rub on the fender every turn? Then again coilovers would be great for car shows.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

KOBALT said:


> Can't wait to go down 3-4"


Take a tape and measure the distance between the top of your tires and the inner fender where they would hit going straight up... there's a limit to how far you can lower the car regardless of what type of suspension you install. Airbags might get you that low when you're parked, but I don't think you'd want to drive the car that low.

You could install smaller diameter tires, but IMO that doesn't look good.


----------

